# Any Interest in This Product???



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Portable Awning - see attached pictures also.

Very easy to set-up and weighs only 9 lbs. No parts to put together - Everything is fully assembled. Anybody can handle it!

It's very quick to set up and take down - about 30 seconds!

To set it up, just attach clip hooks to the fence, pull out on the handle, swing out the poles, unwind guys from the end spools and attach the stakes to ground with an old bat or hammer. It's Transportable! Small enough (2 1/4" diameter) to fit beneath the seats of most SUVs and Vans and is 6' - 6" long. Long straps are attached to fasten and transport on luggage racks.

Window shade technology fully retracts automatically, even the guy lines.

Can be attached to most vans and SUVs in two ways: either the rear door closers or the luggage racks.

Each connection point at the awning edge has two straps with clip hooks at the ends. The straps just wrap around almost anything and clip tight or the clip hooks may be attached directly in small areas. May also clip on to fences and around trees.

It is fully retractable including guy lines and comes with a detachable bag/banner. The bag unwraps, transforming into a team banner! The team banner may be personalize for your team. Cool!

Cost would be about $99.95


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

Thats a great idea! simple and quick.The way things shouild be.I am presently running offroad and we pit on a blacktop surface so I couldn't pound the stakes into the ground.But if we start traveling to other tracks this summer I will keep this in mind.It looks perfect for the side door on my van..


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The are "weight" bags available that you fill with sand so you can tie it down.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I will be carrying these awnings and the first shipment should arrive any day. You can order them on-line at HobbyShopper.


----------



## Herc Driver (Oct 4, 2001)

Would this work on the side of a Pickup truck topper? If so, a nice alternative to the Eazy-up.

Paul


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yes, as long as there is a place for the straps to wrap around. Maybe a rack on the roof or something like that.


----------

